# Forum Search Engine Problems?



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2009)

Any members having problems with the forum search engine returning inconsistent results?

Errors like a search for a thread with known parameters returns nothing, yet you find your thread/post later and realize that your search had valid parameters.

Or a known parameter search that results in returns that you know does not include all threads/posts?

We are attempting to determine if we have a problem and the scope. All help would be appreciated.

Mods


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Errors like a search for a thread with known parameters returns nothing, yet you find your thread/post later and realize that your search had valid parameters


Yes
I've experienced that one


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Yes
> I've experienced that one



Describe the details and send it to a mod so they can investigate it.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 7, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Describe the details and send it to a mod so they can investigate it.


Yeah thanks Einstein
Here you go



Matt308 said:


> Errors like a search for a thread with known parameters returns nothing, yet you find your thread/post later and realize that your search had valid parameters


If the mods want anything further from me, they'll be sure to ask you


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2009)

Might be something to do with a minimal limit of the number of letters in a search term to minimise results. Therefore words with say 3 letters or less are excluded from the search whereas those with more won't be...


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Gnomey, using your suggestion:

From the "USS Saratoga" thread I started last week:

Search words with "USS" and "Syscom3" yielded nothing.

Search words with "Saratoga" and "Syscom3" yielded the thread.

It didnt matter if the letters were capitalized or not.


----------



## horseUSA (Jul 8, 2009)

Search words need to be longer than 3 characters. If they are not, that specific item is ignored.


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else, but I always have to look through atleast three pages of threads to find the one I'm after, even when I type in the exact thread name.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2009)

That's happened to me too, A4K. I've also done a search and the results did not include more recent posts that I know existed. When tried again exactly the same, those more recent posts are listed in the returns.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Gnomey, using your suggestion:
> 
> From the "USS Saratoga" thread I started last week:
> 
> ...



Yes, that is because of the terms with less than 4 letters (1/2/3) are ignored in the search......


Not sure of the other problems though.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 8, 2009)

horseUSA said:


> Search words need to be longer than 3 characters. If they are not, that specific item is ignored.



Thats bad ..... 

All of the US aircraft are usually refered to their 3 digit code.

I guess we will need to ask people to use a "-" in their threads, like "P-51" instead of P51.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 8, 2009)

A4K said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I always have to look through atleast three pages of threads to find the one I'm after, even when I type in the exact thread name.


Same here, I can't seem to find a specific enough search term to limit the number of items returned by the search.


Wheels


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, I faced the same problems as Matt described.
Haven´t the same problems in the old version


----------

